# Apprenons à maitriser le SDK iPhone et iPad !



## zecaribroute (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

pour raison professionnel je dois développer une application à priori "simple" ...

J'ai téléchargé le SDK d'apple, essaye d'apprendre sur le site du zéro le C/C++ ( je programmais du php avant )
Et vu la tatouin qu'apple fait autour du SDK si simple et si accessible !

téléchargement du SDK apple : http://imodzone.net/download/
Site du zéro apprendre le C/C++ : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html

*Je me suis dit "Allez Robert tu te lances !"*
Car de toute façon je n'ai pas les moyens de faire faire ...

Mais voila ! Je n'ai strictement jamais développer sur iPhone, encore moins sur iPad et je n'ai même jamais essayé ! Et j'ai beau chercher sur le web des aides, à part ceux de nos chers confrères de chez apple en anglais .. quand on enlève les _"incredible_", _"Amazing"_,_ "Spectacular"_, _"Magical_" et .... ( le mieux !) _"SIMPLE"_,_ "Very easy !"_

Bah y'a rien ... ( bon d'accord je suis pas une bête en anglais  )

J'aimerai donc avec votre aide *réaliser un TUTO digne de ce nom* ! Je me chargerai de récolter les informations sur ce topic pour créer quelque chose à mon niveau ( nul ) et donc accessible à tous !

*
Commençons le problème :
*

Mon logiciel doit être pour des côtes de voitures, c'est très simples :

Première page les marques des voitures, je clique sur une marque, les modèles apparaissent, je clique dessus et la y'a une photo, avec quelques caractéristiques et une côtes voilà pas plus compliqué que ça et pourtant ...

*J'ouvre mon Xcode je sélectionne : *







(car je pense que c'est ce qu'il faut)

*Et la Beurk ! LE CHOC !*






Beaucoup de fichiers ... Bon je suis vraiment débutant mais je sais que la partie graphique ce gère dans le *.XIB* !

Nous double cliquons alors sur RootViewController.xib pour ouvrir une nouvelle interface qui s'appelle d'ailleurs : *Interface Builder !*






A ce stade 4 nouvelles fenètres s'ouvrent on distingue à gauche "*librairy*" ou tout est disponible pour mettre "simplement" dans le code de l'iPhone.
*Table view*, qui est censé interprété ce que vous devriez voir sur votre iPhone avec la possibilité de glisser les objets de librairy directement dedans ( il me semble même si sa marche plutôt moyen avec moi )

*RootViewController.xib* qui est la fenêtre du contenu de ce paquet (le .xib )
Et à droite qui est* l'inspecteur* connue dans le monde mac pour les options de mises en pages par exemple

Et ... c'est tous à partir de ce stade je ne sais rien de rien ... et j'aimerai que vous m'aidiez un peu, et dés que je connaitrait quelque chose de plus, que j'irai un peu plus loin, je mettrait à jour continuellement ce post pour y arriver petit à petit et pour que tout les gens comme moi comprennent.

J'attends vos réponses avec un grand merci d'avance

PS : j'entends par application simple, car aucun accéléromètre nécessaire pas de variables 
 bref pas de jeux juste une navigation simple et clair sur un iPhone ou un iPad.

Merci énormément de votre aide


----------



## tatouille (14 Juin 2010)

j'ai ecris quelques chapitres d'un """"livre""", achete le, couvrant en long en large et en travers l'UIKit, a croire que tu ignores tout d'un mone que l'on appel l'internet, il y a deja des milliers de bon tuto's en video sur le net, couvrant ce probleme de newbie qui n'a pas voulu faire des petit appli cocoa sur le desktop puis passer sur l'iphone:

je le repete la meilleur facon de commencer sur l'iphone: est de commencer sur le desktop avec IB, puis apres de decouvrir toutes les options cools abscentes mais en contre partie quelques autres facilites comme les backgrounds et la gestion des images dans les vues et les animations automatiques.


----------



## zecaribroute (14 Juin 2010)

Je programmais PHP, sans aucune "aide" du style le "magnifique SDK d'apple"

Ce que je voudrais faire prendrais 2 heures comme interface, première page web, les marques, on clique sur une marque des modèles, on clique sur un modèle, ces caractéristiques et son prix, une petite photo, il n'y aaurait même pas besoin de PHP, juste de l'HTML !

Sa serait dégeulasse sur internet, sa serait pas pratique mais c'est facile !

Alors avec tout la tatouille qu'apple à fait sur le SDK, je me suis dit que se serait d'une facilité déconcertante !

Oui j'ai trouvé des tutos en anglais, ou alors des tutos parlant d'accéléromètre, de variables et autres

mais un truc ultra bidons comme j'aimerai faire rien ...


----------



## ntx (14 Juin 2010)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Alors avec tout la tatouille qu'apple à fait sur le SDK, je me suis dit que se serait d'une facilité déconcertante !


Et bien non, Cocoa n'est pas fait pour les débutants en programmation objet. Et je ne me souviens pas avoir vu Apple venter les mérites de son SDK pour des débutants.


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juin 2010)

zecaribroute a dit:


> Site du zéro apprendre le C/C++ : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html


J'en ai profite pour jeter un oeil a ce tutoriel et je dois dire que je le trouve tres clair. Donc si les nioubes en dev passent par ce thread et lisent ceci, qu'ils ajoutent le lien dans leurs favoris.


----------

